# Dogg!!



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got som news for ya!! You know those shark rigs you gave me to try out.. Well I sure tried them out that following weekend.. Well we went broke on the fish catching unless you count blues.. But my charter tested it out real well by wrapping one around the running gear (prop shaft).. Well the funny thing is that i had to dive under the boat and get it free because it would not break at all. 

5 1/2 hrs hours chumming and chunking $150.00

Mahi and Blues swimming behind the boat Awesome..

Swimming in chum filled water and looking down to see a thresher swimming about 50ft down priceless:--|

For everything else theres DUMB AZZ People to take fishing....

Over all great rigs....

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sorry to hear that*

But I told ya, Ya ain't gonna break it!!!!.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

rudde you still makin leaders outta bridge tension cables...:spam:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nah*

I scaled em down a bit.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Where can i find a post on these rigs? Got some big Bulls down here id like to tangle with.. But all i can find are goofy bluefish leader'd small hok rigs... and this piano wire for kings... But its only rated at 40 lbs...
Dont need to tell me all the info .. just guide me to a post  please


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

if that wire your speakin of is called malin wire in a blue pack they make it up to 250lb test and works great.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Where can i find a post on these rigs? Got some big Bulls down here id like to tangle with.. But all i can find are goofy bluefish leader'd small hok rigs... and this piano wire for kings... But its only rated at 40 lbs...
> Dont need to tell me all the info .. just guide me to a post  please


you looking for shark rigs then dogg's got the one for you.. I used them twice and could not break it. I even tied it to the dock and the boat cleat with no luck very well made and strong.


----------

